
Mechanisms of Coronavirus Cell Entry Mediated by the Viral Spike Protein - rolph
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3397359/
======
rolph
ycombinator.com/item?id=22431196

there is a very specific region of the spike protien identified to interact
with the ACE2 receptor

ACE2 receptors are molecular features found in the lung the heart and kidney,
the ACE2 receptor become an entry point when exploited by the coronavirus and
this is why those particular organs are challenged by this virus

